# My shocking birth story of my impatient daughter Ava~



## Divinebeauty

ava carol lynne


----------



## kittenattacks

Wow, congratulations on a healthy baby girl!


----------



## someoldgirl

Oh wow! What a shock! Congratulations and well done! I'm so happy you get to take her home soon and that you're both doing well. 

Congrats again x


----------



## Janeysaney

Wow, what a birth story! Defo looks like your instincts kicked in though. CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## allyk

Wow what abirth story!!! congrats:thumbup:


----------



## Gen79

Wow! Glad everyone is ok! And congrats! :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

awww wow what an entry hope you and baby ava are doing well


----------



## TwilightAgain

Bloody hell. Sounds like you've had a traumatic experience.

Well done for coping, i'm sure she's a little beauty! :flower: Congratulations!


----------



## Breezy

Oh my gosh. What a crazy birth!!!! I had goosebumps the whole time I was reading it. Congrats girl!!


----------



## Gemie

Awwww congratulations! x


----------



## janinexo

Glad to hear you are both ok, sounds like a very scary experience!

Congratulations and well done x :)


----------



## Mrsnakedchef

wow what a birth - im so glad all ok! x congratulations x


----------



## jacks mummy

Wow! Congrats on the birth of ur daughter! Well done by the way!! Xx


----------



## sahrene1978

Oh my gosh!!! That is one crazy birth story!! I am so haopy everyone is doing well and I hope you heal quickly. I can't imagine how frightful that must have been.


Sahrene


----------



## Mum2MJ

congratulations on your safe arrival :)


----------



## Fabby

wow what a story! congrats on baby ava, looking forward to seeing a pic xx


----------



## TiggyMoo

What an amazing/crazy birth story....well done though!!!

You all must have been terrified!! I hope you all are well, and that you recover from the shock of it soon!!

Glad she's doing okay! It must of been so scary!!! 

Big hugs to all of you....and congratulations!


----------



## Lilly12

Congrats to you and your hubby and son!!
I guess baby Ava didn't want to wait on that induction either :happydance:
Sorry it was traumatic and you needed lots of stitches, glad she's doing fine though .. :thumbup:


----------



## mislaww

Congrats! So glad she's here safe and sound! Hope you two can go home soon! :hugs:


----------



## Kimboowee

Awww congrats!!


----------



## kes_a

wow congratulations. cant imagine how scary it must have been x


----------



## xCookieDough

Wow what a crazy birth story! congratulations honey I bet your little girl is beautiful well done! :D
XO


----------



## butterfly23

The whole thing took 1 hour? Wow!

Glad you are both doing well. Congratulations.


----------



## welshprincess

awww divine my hunny bunny i am soooooo proud of you, congrats on baby Ava :flower: so glaad u both ok now :hugs: well done precious xxxxxxxx


----------



## marnie79

oh wow !!!! congrats hun xx


----------



## Armywife

Wow! That is a birth story and a half! Well done you! Enjoy her xx


----------



## Tadan

Wow!! What a birth story! Congratulations!!


----------



## TropicalFruit

Wow what an amazing birth story! Millions of congratulations!


----------



## bluecathy1978

Divinebeauty said:


> Well ladies, here is the birth story, I am not home yet but using a computer in the hospital.
> 
> Well it was around 11:30 at night hubby and I had just finished watching a movie and I went to get up , I got this stabbing pain in my upper belly and thought ooh I sat down way to long and then as I walked 1 step again a stabbing pain right through my pelvic and into my thighs/back I wasnt entirely sure what it was just thought my body was siezed up from sitting on the couch, I went to the bathroom went pee, thought I felt alot better ( full bladder is what I was thinking now) sometimes I got weird pains if my bladder was too full and as I had a cup of tea during the movie I was pretty sure thats all it was.
> 
> I come out of the bathroom told hubby ahh I feel much better now I took a pee and BAM another sharp pain in my side and in my back , i grabbed the counter and breathed through it after about 1 min of breathing through the pain i said to hubby I need a glass of water ( i was feeling quite nauseas) he got up and was like sit down on the chair and have your water, so I sat down as I was sitting another sharp pain went through my vagina and this one brought tears to my eyes, I told him shit we better call the hospital/doctor and let him know he told me I should maybe wait for a bit and time them As the doc has suggested in my previous pregnancy!
> 
> So I decided ok fine maybe I am over reacting and went into her room and grabbed my bags to head to the hospital he said yell at hime whenever i felt a contraction, as soon as I opened her door I SCREAMED I had the most unbearable pain that I can ever remmeber I grabbed the bags and came out of the room, he came out and said what did your water break? I said NO but FUCK SAKES I HAVE TO GO TO THE HOSPITAL, he called his grandma to come and watch my 4 yro son and and she said she would be right on her way. I went into the bathroom crying my eyes out and threw up all over my bathtub the pain was so immense I felt like the contraactions were on top of each other my hubby kept saying TELL ME WHEN you feel one, im liek I FEEL ONE EVERY GODAMN MINUTE I told him to screw off and leave me alone (nice i know) by this time it was 11 50 and he said should I call an ambulance or what? I was non stop throwing up and screaming bloody murder. I told him No get Mason and lets get in the car we cant wait for your grandma to get here i cant take this anymore.
> 
> I got my shoes on and he woke our son up , we all were getting ready to head out to the car (mason was in such shock ) how I was acting I bent over to put my boot on sat back up HUGE pressure pain, hubby was messing around with babys car seat I freaked said grab the fuckin thing and lets GO stepped down 2 steps outside GUSH, there goes my waters, Hubby ran back inside to grab a garbage bag to protect the brand new car seats he was sorting that out I started throwing up even more in a snow bank beside the car, as I was throwing up I think I pushed baby down, because I had BAD BAD BAD pressure and knew this baby was coming, I screamed give me the keys im going back in and call and ambulance, he called 911 right away I went inside, laid down my blanket laid on it hubby came in just about passed out he could see the babies head he said , I was SCREAMING crying telling him to help me my son was standing htere looking at me telling me mommy its okay.
> 
> All I could do was push while hubby was rushing the ambulance to get here he couldnt even talk right poor guy, he told me not to push but all my body wanted to do was PUSH , i tried my hardest not too and it got so intense i said fuck it ambulance or not SHE HAS to come out, I pushed and pushed and pushed and baby ava was born on my kitchen floor at 12 27 february 14th screaming her head off the cord was wrapped around twice and as hubby was pulling her out the ambulance banged on my door she was on my chest the entire way to the hospital wrapped in what looked like tinfoil they had to keep oxygen on her though, i was scared shitless!.
> 
> From there on eits a bit of a blur I lost alot of blood I tore really bad I needed 19 stitches baby was in distress because hubby couldnt get the mucous out of her nose and chest. once we got to the hospital I was taken into emerge delivered placenta and cut the cord and she was taken to NICU right away to be monitored.
> 
> After all the tests were done I was taken to the NICU to see ava and she was adoing fabulous they just wanted to monitor her as she was having breathing problems so shes to stay in there until 5 pm tonight when we will both be discharged from the hospital. I am so shocked and overwhelmed I feel really sick today I am really proud I beat my induction but who would of guessed that I would of had my baby at home on my kitchen floor.
> 
> This is my last baby because of medical problems and she truly is a miraclebaby! If i had to do it all over again I would of just listened to my doc and went through with the induction as this was so overwhelming on the entire family!! Glad shes here and safe but wow!
> 
> Thank you for reading, I will post pics soon. There wasnt alot taken with the birth as we were panicking! (im upset about that)

Wow!!! I need a cup of tea after reading that!!!

So glad you are both ok and welcome to the world baby Ava xxx


----------



## twinklestar

Wow congrats you did great, happy valentines day Ava x x


----------



## Mini_Me_x

oh my god!! thats crazy it happened like that, you're so brave x

Well done to you though mummy, you did amazingly well, and i hope you feel better soon x

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxxKatiexxx

Wow hun congratulations! Wasn't expecting this lol. Glad everything is ok and well done you! Looking forward to seeing piccies :) x


----------



## staceyg

wow! congrats! :)


----------



## foxyroxie

congrats huni xx


----------



## Newmummy18

OMG! wow, well done you! So glad you are both ok now, congrats :)


----------



## Katie Mc

wow how scary, she wanted out by the sounds of it, congrats xx


----------



## Nicoleoleole

congratulations!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

wow so fast you did so well, keep us updated on how your both doing 

well done


----------



## needafriend

Now that's a birth story....congrats on her safe arrival as well as you being in good health.


----------



## rachael872211

Wow, what an experience! Congratulations. You done so well. x


----------



## pink32

Oh my goodness! glad u and Ava are ok. Congratulations! you would have been petrified - u poor thing X


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## noobie

OMG what a story! Congratulations xxx


----------



## Heidi

Congratulations and well done!!!!


----------



## Raggydoll

Wow, what a birth story. Hope you're recovering now. Congratulations on the birth of Ava. X


----------



## emmi26

flipping heck ava you dont hang about do you !!!! congrats hun x


----------



## sarah0108

congrats!


----------



## Divinebeauty

Thank you ladies! I am so sore, but so happy shes here safe and sound, also did I mention sleep deprived this baby is VERY demanding let me tell you completely different than my son! Been on my toes since she arrived!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

wow, congratulations xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oh wow! Congrats x


----------



## xnmd1

what a birth story!!!! congrats!


----------



## KandyKinz

I completely missed that you had your baby!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!! 

She's absolutely beautiful! And I'm very pleased you two got to ride in the ambulance together.

Kinda figured it would be a good idea for you two to brush up on what to do if baby came quickly. And WOW did she ever come quickly! I certainly hope it wasn't my comments that led you to opt out of the induction though..... I would hate for you to be traumatized over something like this cause of me. 

Anyways, enjoy your little girl! She's ABSOLUTELY lovely!


----------



## sar35

wow what an amazing story you must be so proud of yourself! well done


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

Aww this made me cry! Well done you! Congratulations x x


----------



## Skye1

That made me cry. You must of been scared shitless ..

well done and congratulations :flower:

Looking forward to the piccies - when you get a minute :winkwink::haha:


----------



## camerashy

h i hun sent u a message ....but omg im just seeing u had ur lil girl now!!! wow!! what a dramatic birth!!! = on valentines day :)

congrats + shes just gorgeous , well done :)


----------



## wild2011

congratulations xxx


----------



## bbyno1

Ahh congrats:Dx


----------



## Divinebeauty

Thank you everyone! I just wanted to do an update!

Ava is 1 month old now I cant believe it already! Time is just flying. After the traumatic birth I had she did suffer some problems such as mucous in her chest and ears and suffered her first ear infection at 3 weeks old! That was NOT fun! 

I was also taken into the hospital because I was running very very high fevers and couldnt figure out why turned out that I had a uterus infection that needed to be treated right away. They ended up sending me for a D and C which was the most painful procedure after just giving birth and being SO sore! 

Now that we got all that out of the way we are doing well. I am still in shock at just how fast she came and its been a bit overwhelming as my son ALWAYS mentions we went in an ambulance, i guess that was the worst part for him! 

All in all I would have to say that I don't fully regret not taking my docs advice of induction because no one knew this baby would come THIS ffast! If I was ever to have another child though, I would be induced though, due to this FAST childbirth and it really has affected me and the baby having it happen that fast and that my biggest concern!

Now baby is healthy im healthy and im still recovering! Just thought id give an update on how my story and recovery turned out!!

Xoxox


----------



## Divinebeauty

KandyKinz said:


> I completely missed that you had your baby!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!
> 
> She's absolutely beautiful! And I'm very pleased you two got to ride in the ambulance together.
> 
> Kinda figured it would be a good idea for you two to brush up on what to do if baby came quickly. And WOW did she ever come quickly! I certainly hope it wasn't my comments that led you to opt out of the induction though..... I would hate for you to be traumatized over something like this cause of me.
> 
> Anyways, enjoy your little girl! She's ABSOLUTELY lovely!



Thank you hun!! I seriousely was trying to get around to writing you an email and giving you many thanks that you had wrote that blurb to me about, if I was to have a home birth, because I do have to say in reading that to my husband as a joke it really did come to reality and we put good use to your knowledge when the time came!!

I didnt not decide to have the induction because of what any one had said to me or any advice I had been given, just after careful consideration I couldnt see why an induction was neccesary , and I would like to say I wasnt offered induction completely because of fast labor, it was more because I was high risk, and I couldnt understand why I was high risk if I made it to term. I know my doctor is in a "told you so" state but no one could of predicted this, deffinitely not even me!!

Anyways it was a very traumatic experience for sure, but we made it through and everything is okay now! 

Thank you so much for all your help throughout my pregnancy! I asked you a million questions right up until the end! 

I wish you luck in your birth xx


----------



## Divinebeauty

will upload pics in a few here shes changed so much !!


----------



## KandyKinz

Divinebeauty said:


> Thank you hun!! I seriousely was trying to get around to writing you an email and giving you many thanks that you had wrote that blurb to me about, if I was to have a home birth, because I do have to say in reading that to my husband as a joke it really did come to reality and we put good use to your knowledge when the time came!!
> 
> I didnt not decide to have the induction because of what any one had said to me or any advice I had been given, just after careful consideration I couldnt see why an induction was neccesary , and I would like to say I wasnt offered induction completely because of fast labor, it was more because I was high risk, and I couldnt understand why I was high risk if I made it to term. I know my doctor is in a "told you so" state but no one could of predicted this, deffinitely not even me!!
> 
> Anyways it was a very traumatic experience for sure, but we made it through and everything is okay now!
> 
> Thank you so much for all your help throughout my pregnancy! I asked you a million questions right up until the end!
> 
> I wish you luck in your birth xx

I have to say that even though I wrote that what to do if she comes fast blurb I never really expected it to actually happen to you so I was quite surprised to come on here and read your birth story! It must have been scary! I'm so glad that things are finally going smoother for you now after such a crazy and rough start and I can't wait to see some more pics of your little girl. I never would have thought it has been a month already. Wow!


----------

